# Our 2 new kiko girls



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Lightnin's Bianca (the white one) and Lightnin's Tegan (smokey one) are below. They are 99%. They haven't gotten as much attention as I'd like because they came while Brad was taking Badger to the vet for the 2nd time. Tegan, which means 'doe', looks like her daddy.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Check out their daddy's markings compared to Tegan's.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww they are adorable! I really like Bianca =)


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are nice looking.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy she is a spittin' image.

Nice looking does, congratulations!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are so pretty!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Bianca looks like a little angel. Their weights are 46 and 46.5 lb. at 3 1/2 months, so I am happy with that. Kikos don't gain as fast as boers. They are a bit wild, so we are going to get in the pen with them and get them use to us before letting them out. They've already learned they like grain!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What dolls. Were they shipped to you?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I like tegan - she looks just like her daddy! 

Congrats


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie, the sire of the doe I am getting is from the same farm as your does....his name is Lightnin's Thor.

My doe is colored like your first doe but she is tan and black.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh how cute they are. boy she sure looks like her daddy.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa, yours are from Mary Gregory?

Lori, they delivered them! Across state for next to nothing for gas. They are reducing due to no pasture, so they wanted them outta there.

They escaped from the pen while I was at work this morning. Ughhh!!! Brad will be upset with me. They were trying to get away from Badger.


----------

